# New pup, worried pup mum



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi all, 

I got my puppy five days ago and have been watching her like a hawk, she's amazing and so clever picking everything up so quickly. She's perfect!

Yesterday we had some visitors and someone accidentally left some spicy crisps (potato chips) on the floor. Which she of course tried to eat. She managed to get one before I caught her.

She was fine at first then had quite a big reaction, she was sick 5-6 times and then pooped so I took her to the vets. She stayed in on a drip overnight as they were worried about dehydration, they also gave her B Complex and Serenia. She's back home now, but I am a wreck. She's slept for an hour, hasn't eaten or drank yet (we've been home nearly two hours). But she's pooped (diarrhoea). 

How long until I should be concerned about her not eating? Should I let her sleep as long as she needs?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How terrifying - I am not surprised you are a wreck. If she was on a drip until just a few hours ago I would let her sleep a little longer, but have something bland and nutritious ready to give her. Did your vet recommend anything? Perhaps rice cooked with a little chicken and plenty of water. Avoid anything fatty at this stage, so remove the skin from the chicken. She may be more ready to drink the water the chicken is cooked in than plain water, too. And if all else fails and she is not eating you could try rubbing a little glucose or honey on her gums, to keep up her blood sugar levels - but if she is still not eating later in the day I would call your vets for advice.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you it was and is terrifying. I feel a huge amount of guilt and regret, for not watching more carefully. The vet said if she keeps diarrhea then come back for probiotics. 

He also said try wet food, but all I have is the Royal Canin starter dry food and the breeder said dont give her anything else. 

So confusing, just want to make her better. I'll let her sleep and try the honey later. The water does have baby lyte sugar solution in so hopefully thats helping.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh, poor baby. When my guys have intestinal problems I cook 1/2 cup rice with 1 pound ground chicken (or the leanest ground turkey or beef i can get if chicken isn't possible) with lots of water into a porridge.

I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Poor puppy 

I feed sick dogs:

Plain white chicken, boiled in water. No fat. No seasoning. Plain white rice, boiled in water. No fat. No seasoning. 

Don't push it, but keep a bit available (not for more than an hour or two at room temperature, maximum, then discard due to bacteria growth).

Licking a frozen banana can also be nice.

But it sounds like puppy just needs to rest. I'm actually amazed a single chip would have such an extreme effect.  Hope recovery is quick and complete.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

If the water has sugar solution in it that should mean you don't need to try honey - it is just a way of keeping calorie levels up while she is not eating. A bland diet is pretty universally recommended for gastric upsets in puppies - if you can contact the breeder I am sure they would agree. White rice cooked until very soft in plenty of water to make a gruel, with just a little chicken to flavour the water. Feed just the rice at first, then add in a tiny bit of chicken as she improves. Once the diarrhoea stops you can begin to reintroduce the puppy food, perhaps moistening it with warm water to help keep her hydrated. Remember her tummy is tiny - a few teaspoonfuls several times a day is enough.

Don't beat yourself up too much - very few of us get through the puppy raising months without misadventures of one kind or another. If it is not crisps it is lamb fat and spicy houmous (Poppy - Christmas night, too...), socks or rocks (lots of PF pups), chocolate, or some other brief moment of inattention followed by frantic calls to the vet. Puppies can be amazingly resilient - she will probably bounce back a lot more quickly than you do!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Depending on how much she weighs, she can’t stay long without eating. How old is she and how much does she weigh ? In any case, I would give her anything she will eat that is healthy and has no seasoning or very blend.

Toy puppies, when small, can have hypoglycemia problems so extra care needs to be taken with them. I’m sure the vet explained all this to you though if it applies to your situation. But just in case.

Oh, and as soon as she’s out of the woods, go back to her regular food. You will notice she won’t want to eat it if she’s been given human food but you will need to persevere. One thing at a time. 
If she will eat her regular canned food, then you won’t even have a problem !


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How is she doing? I hope she is now eating and drinking again.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you. Tried the chicken and rice and she’s not interested in anything yet. She’s drinking and has had probiotics and sugar syrup from the vet so they said try her again in the morning.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

fjm said:


> How is she doing? I hope she is now eating and drinking again.


Not yet. The vet said try her in the morning and if not eating then take her back 🙏🏼 The probiotic helped and her poops are back to normal. Praying she’s got her appetite back in the morning. I can’t believe how much a crisp has affected her.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Dechi said:


> Depending on how much she weighs, she can’t stay long without eating. How old is she and how much does she weigh ? In any case, I would give her anything she will eat that is healthy and has no seasoning or very blend.
> 
> Toy puppies, when small, can have hypoglycemia problems so extra care needs to be taken with them. I’m sure the vet explained all this to you though if it applies to your situation. But just in case.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Poor puppy
> 
> I feed sick dogs:
> 
> ...


Thank you. Tried the chicken and rice and she’s not interested in anything yet. She’s drinking and has had probiotics and sugar syrup from the vet so they said try her again in the morning.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

fjm said:


> If the water has sugar solution in it that should mean you don't need to try honey - it is just a way of keeping calorie levels up while she is not eating. A bland diet is pretty universally recommended for gastric upsets in puppies - if you can contact the breeder I am sure they would agree. White rice cooked until very soft in plenty of water to make a gruel, with just a little chicken to flavour the water. Feed just the rice at first, then add in a tiny bit of chicken as she improves. Once the diarrhoea stops you can begin to reintroduce the puppy food, perhaps moistening it with warm water to help keep her hydrated. Remember her tummy is tiny - a few teaspoonfuls several times a day is enough.
> 
> Don't beat yourself up too much - very few of us get through the puppy raising months without misadventures of one kind or another. If it is not crisps it is lamb fat and spicy houmous (Poppy - Christmas night, too...), socks or rocks (lots of PF pups), chocolate, or some other brief moment of inattention followed by frantic calls to the vet. Puppies can be amazingly resilient - she will probably bounce back a lot more quickly than you do!


Thank your this kind and helpful response. This forum is so helpful and so much compassion.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Normal poops = great news!! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Normal poops = great news!! Thanks for keeping us updated.


Yes I’ve never been so happy to see a solid poop 🙈 Thank you for following up


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I hope she eats in the morning. Even if not a lot, if she eats every few hours, she should be okay. Let us know and try to rest, this must be hard on you.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

One trick, discovered when my mothers small dog had a hypoglycemic seizure and wouldn't eat, was to smear something like yoghurt on the nose. Dogs are compelled to keep their nose clean, and sometimes just a tiny bit of food is enough to convince them they really are hungry.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> One trick, discovered when my mothers small dog had a hypoglycemic seizure and wouldn't eat, was to smear something like yoghurt on the nose. Dogs are compelled to keep their nose clean, and sometimes just a tiny bit of food is enough to convince them they really are hungry.


Ah great thanks for the tip. Will try that if she doesn’t eat.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You could add tuna fish water or broth to kibble. Glad your little one is feeling better. Whew!


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

She just woke up, it’s 5:30am here and she had a little water with sugar solution and she ate! SHE ATE! Just a few little pieces of her dry food but she ate by herself. Thank you all sooooo much. I haven’t slept and could cry I’m so happy. This forum is so lovely and kind! Poodle owners must be the nicest ❤ Lots of love from me and little bow 🎀


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yaaaaaaaaay!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so glad - her tummy must be feeling much better. I'm sure that now she is eating she will pick up very quickly. I would try offering her a little of the kibble moistened with a few familiar dry bits on top - she may be tempted to keep on licking even if she doesn't want to keep chewing.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I just saw this thread. We all know how worrying these little beings can be and are always so happy when we hear good news!


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

She’s been sleeping pretty much all day. I gave her the sugar syrup, probiotic and some water. She’s slept for 3.5 hours then woke to go to the toilet and then vomited again. No more diarrhea and just a little vomit. Should I be worried? The vets in an operation so I can’t check atm


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If it's only the one time, and if the poops stay firm, I'd keep a watchful eye but would try not to worry. You'll be checking with the vet soon, so try to breathe for now. If she vomits again, that might be cause for concern, but the vet will tell you.

This surely is a big reaction overall from a small baby poo to an even smaller spicy crisp. Is the vet sure there isn't another cause and the crisp just might be coincidental? I'm not suggesting anything horrible, but there are parasites and such that can have similar results.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> If it's only the one time, and if the poops stay firm, I'd keep a watchful eye but would try not to worry. You'll be checking with the vet soon, so try to breathe for now. If she vomits again, that might be cause for concern, but the vet will tell you.
> 
> This surely is a big reaction overall from a small baby poo to an even smaller spicy crisp. Is the vet sure there isn't another cause and the crisp just might be coincidental? I'm not suggesting anything horrible, but there are parasites and such that can have similar results.


I thought the same. The vet said keep an eye on her then bring her back in a few hours to check her stomach again. Her temperature was normal when she went in.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wonder if there was something in the crisp flavouring to cause the reaction - xylitol is unlikely, but perhaps some other flavouring safe for humans but not dogs? Thank heavens you have a helpful vet able to see her immediately.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Maybe onion powder in the chip? This is highly toxic to dogs.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Really horrible turn! I took her back to a different vet as she didn’t eat or drink anything and she tested positive for Parvo. Before I got her I asked the vet next to the pet shop to test her and he said no because she’s had her vaccines recently so will be a false positive. Then she got sick I asked again and he said no need as there’s no symptoms and it must be the crisps. Now she’s critical and at another vet and I’m actually devastated. I feel like I failed her.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh gosh. I'm so sorry. Will be keeping her in my thoughts.

You've not failed her. You're doing everything you can.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You have not failed her, you're doing all you can. I will also keep you both in my heart and hope.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You have most certainly not failed her - you have done everything right, and have given her the best chance of recovering. The night on fluids will have helped, and your perseverance in taking her to another vet has got a firm diagnosis. Holding you both in my thoughts.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Oh, I am so sorry to hear that!!!! Makes more sense than the crisp  Best wishes from here, I am so glad to hear you took her to a different vet, and I really hope to hear good news.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

We know how hard this is but something else you can do, if you haven't already started, is to get specific instructions from the vet about how to decontaminate your living and outside areas for parvo.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

The incubation time for parvo is generally 3-7 days so she likely was exposed before you got her. This is also not your fault.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Thoughts and prayers for you and the pup. Know you are doing all you can. Try to take some time for yourself - how about a nice relaxing bath.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Thinking of you and your puppy. How how are the both of you today?


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Bow the Toy Poo said:


> SHE ATE! Just a few little pieces of her dry food but she ate by herself.


Yess ! What a relief ! Eating on her own, her own food on top, is the best possible scenario ! Mom can relax a bit now...


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Dechi said:


> Yess ! What a relief ! Eating on her own, her own food on top, is the best possible scenario ! Mom can relax a bit now...


Sadly, she's since been diagnosed with parvo.  Really hoping for some good news.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Thinking of you and your puppy. How how are the both of you today?


Thanks for your message. It’s really tough here. Just been to see her and she’s on a drip, feeding tube and has a plastic cone on her head. She’s still vomiting and has diarrhea. The vet said she’s going to get much worse before she gets better, won’t know for 3-5 days what her chances of surviving are and on top of all that it’s going to cost equivalent of $5000usd for the treatment. It’s all so much to absorb and so stressful but I’m doing what I can to pay for her as long as I can. This group have really helped me x


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

You and Bow are in my thoughts and prayers. Whatever happens she knows your love is with her. Every night I speak to my two little angel girls before I go to sleep. They've been my guardian angels and I've asked them to watch over you and little Bow.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> You and Bow are in my thoughts and prayers. Whatever happens she knows your love is with her. Every night I speak to my two little angel girls before I go to sleep. They've been my guardian angels and I've asked them to watch over you and little Bow.


Thank you so much ❤


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

My thoughts are with you and with Bow.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Thank you xxxx


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Poor Bow. Poor you. Sending love.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi all Bow, is still very unwell. But there’s been no further vomiting overnight. She did pass some more diarrhoea this morning, although thankfully not bloody. Her blood glucose remaining normal so that's good. please pray for her she has to get through this.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Praying you and Bow. I'm so glad to hear that her blood glucose is remaining normal.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

What a sweet little girl. Keep fighting, Bow. 💛


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Sweet baby Bow, we're all thinking of you


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m so, so, so sorry you’re having to deal with such a heavy situation so soon after bringing your baby home. Sending prayers for both you and Bow to stay strong and get through this. My heart hurts but also has hope for Bow.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Stay strong, little Bow - people all over the world are willing you to come through safely. And take care of yourself, too, Bow's Mum - it is easy to forget to eat, to sleep, and even to breath at times like this, but Bow needs you well.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Oh. I'm so sorry. What should have been fun and joy is now anxiety. Don't beat yourself up for this situation. You are a good pet owner. You took her to the vet and then you consulted another vet when the situation didn't improve. That's all we can expect of an ordinary human, and its more than some people do. You aren't a magical dog guardian, so don't be mad at yourself when you can't do magic.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Hey all, thank you for your support. I’ve just been to see Bow and she’s hit the bottom which they predicted. She just needs to get through the next 24-48 hours and then hopefully will be on the path to recovery. So please all send your prayers and positive thoughts 🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼🙏🏼


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Stay strong little Bow. Sending positive thoughts your way🙏


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Stay with us, little one - there is fun and chicken and sunshine just around the corner. Warm hugs, Bow's Mum, holding you both in the light.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Keep fighting, sweet Bow. Keeping you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Keeping you both in my heart.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Sending best wishes to you and Bow x


----------



## Venetian (Dec 12, 2019)

Bow the Toy Poo said:


> She just woke up, it’s 5:30am here and she had a little water with sugar solution and she ate! SHE ATE! Just a few little pieces of her dry food but she ate by herself. Thank you all sooooo much. I haven’t slept and could cry I’m so happy. This forum is so lovely and kind! Poodle owners must be the nicest ❤ Lots of love from me and little bow 🎀


I love her name, Bow! From about ages 1.5-2, my standard gal had lots of worrying tummy issues. She’s just turned 3 and doing fine. Took some tries to find, w vet’s help, best food for her. Still use probiotics every morning. Have worked our way back to treats, but they’re only high quality (pricey) ones, or small pieces of cooked chicken, turkey, ham, eggs. I predict a happy ending for you as well.


----------



## alwayson (Dec 24, 2013)

Bow the Toy Poo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my puppy five days ago and have been watching her like a hawk, she's amazing and so clever picking everything up so quickly. She's perfect!
> 
> ...


 Be more worried of her not drinking water . Us a syringe with no needle and see if you can get her to drink water . if not call your vet .


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

Praying for you both. You are being the best Mum ever. She was undoubtedly exposed before you got her. You noticed right away and got her help. It is not your fault the vet misdiagnosed her problem. You went for a second opinion You are continuing to give her all the love and support possible. None of this is your fault. Please be gentle with yourself. You are doing everything possible to get her through this. I would also contact the breeder to let them know so they can warn other owners and do what is necessary to sterilize their space. You might even ask them to help you with the vet expenses. A reputable breeder would.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Poodlemana said:


> Praying for you both. You are being the best Mum ever. She was undoubtedly exposed before you got her. You noticed right away and got her help. It is not your fault the vet misdiagnosed her problem. You went for a second opinion You are continuing to give her all the love and support possible. None of this is your fault. Please be gentle with yourself. You are doing everything possible to get her through this. I would also contact the breeder to let them know so they can warn other owners and do what is necessary to sterilize their space. You might even ask them to help you with the vet expenses. A reputable breeder would.


Thank you for your kind words. Unfortunately the pet shop we got her from has refused to help and refused to tell the other customer who bought her sister to get her checked. I’ll eventually report them but right now using all my energy to focus on the Bow getting better. Trying to visit as often and for as long as possible so she knows I’m there for her


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

Bow the Toy Poo said:


> Thank you for your kind words. Unfortunately the pet shop we got her from has refused to help and refused to tell the other customer who bought her sister to get her checked. I’ll eventually report them but right now using all my energy to focus on the Bow getting better. Trying to visit as often and for as long as possible so she knows I’m there for her


How is she doing? It's a good sign that she has made it this far. Hang in there and, as I said before, be kind to yourself. You are giving her the best possible chance she can have.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Poodlemana said:


> How is she doing? It's a good sign that she has made it this far. Hang in there and, as I said before, be kind to yourself. You are giving her the best possible chance she can have.


I just spoke to the vet she’s made it through the night. Her blood pressure and sugar have stabilized now. She didn’t vomit all night but did a little this morning. She had diarrhea again but less bloody. They said all things considered she hasn’t got worse or deteriorated but the next few days will be critical. I’m going to see her soon and stay with her for as long as they allow. 🙏🏼


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

So good to hear! We are all pulling for you. Hugs!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Little Bow and Bow's Mom, sending sweet soft songs of strength to your hearts. I hope the music helps you like it did me many years ago. 








Jimmie Spheeris/Isle of View album


Enjoy the videos and music you love, upload original content, and share it all with friends, family, and the world on YouTube.




www.youtube.com


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Great news! Brava, our brave little Bow!


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

I’ve written out all your lovely messages and messages from family and friends to pin on her crate like little prayers


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Bow the Toy Poo said:


> I’ve written out all your lovely messages and messages from family and friends to pin on her crate like little prayers


Awww


----------



## christophercuts (Jul 2, 2019)

Bow the Toy Poo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I got my puppy five days ago and have been watching her like a hawk, she's amazing and so clever picking everything up so quickly. She's perfect!
> 
> ...


In 3 days she’ll be fine. Don’t worry.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

She’s made it through another night 🙏🏼 her blood sugar, blood pressure are good. She’s starting to produce white blood cells again which is a positive sign that she’s fighting the virus. There’s no more blood in her diarrhea and she’s standing a little bit more. It’s still a way to go until they can say she’s safe but all of that is very positive that she’s making small steps of improvement


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Bow the Toy Poo said:


> She’s made it through another night 🙏🏼 her blood sugar, blood pressure are good. She’s starting to produce white blood cells again which is a positive sign that she’s fighting the virus. There’s no more blood in her diarrhea and she’s standing a little bit more. It’s still a way to go until they can say she’s safe but all of that is very positive that she’s making small steps of improvement


I am so happy to hear the positive news!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Sending good thoughts to the both of you.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

It does sound as if she has turned the corner - not yet out of the woods, but small and hopeful signs. How are you, Bow's Mum? Are you managing to eat and sleep?


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

fjm said:


> It does sound as if she has turned the corner - not yet out of the woods, but small and hopeful signs. How are you, Bow's Mum? Are you managing to eat and sleep?


Hopefully she has yes 🙏🏼 I’m ok. The first few days were the hardest as I was doubting every decision and action. Now I know she’s in safe hands and getting the treatment she needs I feel more at ease and I’ve started eating and sleeping again. This was her yesterday. Thank you for asking x


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes! Keep fighting, little Bow! We’ll all keep cheering and praying for you. Sweet baby girl. ❤ Those notes all over the crate really choked me up.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> Yes! Keep fighting, little Bow! We’ll all keep cheering and praying for you. Sweet baby girl. ❤ Those notes all over the crate really choked me up.


Yours is up there ❤


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I choked up too - she is so tiny and poorly in the big crate, surrounded by messages of love...


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Awww. 😭 I’m glad you found us for a bit of extra support to help you get through this.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh gosh. Little Bow surrounded by all that big love got me right in the heart. 😭❤


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Same! 😭💗


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Just beautiful!
So glad she seems to be improving, keeping all fingers crossed x


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Gosh that crate is awfully big for such a tiny pup, but then again she fills the room with her fighting spirit. Good job, brave Bow!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm glad she's improving.


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

So good to hear she is continuing to improve. Sounds like she has turned the corner and just needs time to regain her strength. Hugs to you both.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Hold on in there, baby girl - we are all hoping for good news in the morning.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

There's so much strength in those notes filled with love and caring. I'm glad to hear you're keeping up your own strength.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi all, pupdate for you. She’s trying her best to get better. There’s more white blood cells now, still a bit of vomit and diahorrea with some blood, but she’s gained a bit of weight which is great. Overall she has a bit more energy. The vets are cautious but believe that it’s moving in the right direction. They let me hold her today on my lap so hope she knows all the love. Keep praying. X


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you for updating. That is very good news, especially that she has gained a little weight. Onwards and upwards, little Bow!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

That must have felt so good to hold her, for both of you. She definitely felt the love.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds like you found an awesome vet. I'm glad she's putting on weight.


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)

So sorry to hear about the parvo diagnosis. I hope Bow recovers.
I was reading through the posts and tried to understand how a crisp could make a dog so sick.

I'm hopeful she will recover.
Since your initial diagnosis had to do with the crisp, it brought up an important situation for new puppy owners.
When and how to induce vomiting.
I have only had to do this once. It worked very quickly.





__





How to Make a Dog Vomit | PetMD


In today’s Fully Vetted, inducing emesis in dogs, or in laymen’s terms, making a dog vomit.



www.petmd.com


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

townferret said:


> So sorry to hear about the parvo diagnosis. I hope Bow recovers.
> I was reading through the posts and tried to understand how a crisp could make a dog so sick.
> 
> I'm hopeful she will recover.
> ...


I had to do this when, during a party, a guest left a triple chocolate brownie on the coffee table. They returned to get it and it was gone. I had two dogs, one of whom was on the couch with brownie crumbs. I lived 2 hours from the nearest vet so called and was told to do exactly what was in this article. Took the suspect outside and gave her peroxide. She immediately threw up...no chocolate, just white foam. Took the other girl outside. Took 2 doses...nothing. Vet said to give third dose. Done. Waited another 15 min then let her in the house. Big mistake. About 5 minutes later she erupted with chocolate scented foam. Massive amounts of it. Ugh! Saved a late night drive to the vet. It is very effective and a good thing to keep in your emergency kit. In addition, mixed with baking soda and Dawn dish soap it is good at neutralizing skunk odor.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Perhaps a new thread for emetics? Although a life saver in some situations, I suspect it is the last thing baby Bow and her Mum want to think about at the moment!


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

True, very sorry!


----------



## townferret (Nov 11, 2019)

fjm said:


> Perhaps a new thread for emetics? Although a life saver in some situations, I suspect it is the last thing baby Bow and her Mum want to think about at the moment!


I do not think the subject thread of a puppy eating unintended food and getting sick would require a new thread for emetics.

And since Bow's owner did know what the puppy had ingested and did not induce vomiting, (though in this case- would not have helped- as we have learned,)
she may need to know for the future.

A forum, by definition, is a public discussion. Among the issues addressed before the parvo diagnosis evolved was a possible poisoning.
Although we are all grateful for the opportunity to support each other in times of trial, the issue of poisoning was discussed and it does not require
another thread. Nor should every post need to meet the criteria of what another member decides that Bow or Bow's Mum should want to think about at the moment.

I get baffled while participating in this forum because all too often some member will point out a post as inappropriate without it being so. 
I'm sorry to be blunt, but to maintain an active forum we need for people to feel comfortable with posting and as I participate I find interest in the conversations
shrink as a result of the censorship by arbitrary members.
That is why we have moderators.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Good morning, Bow's Mum! I hope the two of you are healing.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Little Bow, we know this has been a long and difficult fight, especially for one so young, but there's much to fight for, not the least of which is the love your mom has for you. Rest and heal, small girl. Sending hope to you both.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Poodlemana said:


> True, very sorry!


No apology needed let’s pray I need all this information for years to come.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

townferret said:


> I do not think the subject thread of a puppy eating unintended food and getting sick would require a new thread for emetics.
> 
> And since Bow's owner did know what the puppy had ingested and did not induce vomiting, (though in this case- would not have helped- as we have learned,)
> she may need to know for the future.
> ...


I greatly appreciate everyone’s support and have never known such kindness and compassion on a forum. It’s been of great help x


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Good evening all, so still small incremental steps in the right direction. She pooped a normal non diahrrea poop today, with no blood and her white blood cells are good. She drank on her own and generally seemed more perky. Still a little vomiting but not for a while. So praying that stops and she starts eating. Can I just thank you all again, I feel like there’s friends amongst this group already. You’ve been amazing ❤


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

All good signs, Bow's Mum. Hang in there, your little girl is fighting!


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

I’m so happy to hear more good news on Bow’s recovery. Hugs to you and Bow.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm so happy to hear this good news. Hugs to you and little Bow.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Such good news - hoping she continues to improve steadily and you soon have her home.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Sending love to Bow from Peggy and me!


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

So happy to hear your little Bow is getting better. I’m so sorry you both are going through this. Love from me and Willy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

It's so good to hearvBow is continuing to improve. Even small steps in the right direction are a victory. Your little girl is a real fighter! Hugs to you both.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Oh my goodness! I am so sorry. The first vet should have suspected something wrong when she didn't recover more quickly. I too would have thought it was the chip since she already had her 1st visit to a vet after purchasing her . And since she had all her vaccinations I did not even consider parvo. I am glad to be reading that she is improving.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Pupdate: No vomiting or diarrhea in over 24 hours which is so good. And she hasn’t technically eaten but she’s started sniffing, chewing and licking food which is a massive step. So fingers crossed she eats today then we are almost out of the woods.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Wonderful pupdate! Fingers crossed for continued improvement.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I am so happy to hear this! Please eat something, Bow! How are you doing today? Hugs to you and Bow


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Excellent news! I'm glad to hear Bow is making progress. What a rough start for the poor little pup.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Encouraging pupdate!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

So happy to read this - little licks, then tiny bites, Bow!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

What a relief to read this. Thanks for the updates, Bow's Mum.


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

Keep healing, Bow!


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi all, so good news she’s out of the danger zone. She’s off the feeding tube, blood pressure and sugars are good, she’s eating and drinking on her own and taking oral medication, she’s got more energy and starting to act like a puppy again. So all things going well she’ll be coming home tomorrow! Thank you all, for all your prayers and support. You’ve been so wonderful. I can finally start enjoying having a beautiful little pup x


----------



## Click-N-Treat (Nov 9, 2015)

I feel ike I just exhaled for the first time in a long while. So glad to hear the good news. Hugs!
Click


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Wooooooo.... I'll finish the ....Hoooooooooooo! when she's home!


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Click-N-Treat said:


> I feel ike I just exhaled for the first time in a long while. So glad to hear the good news. Hugs!
> Click


Ahhh thank you ❤


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Wow!! Yay Bow! I'm so happy for you both.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I feel like I can breath again too. I'm happy for the both of you😀🤗!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Another one here who let out a huge sigh of relief at your upbeat update! It makes me very happy that Bow is beginning to feel like a bouncy puppy again - she looked so sad and so tiny lying hooked up to all the life saving equipment. I bet the vet staff are happy too - they must have grown attached to her after nursing her through this.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

The staff have been amazing. I’m so grateful to them.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Such amazing news, so happy for you and Bow!


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

So happy for you and Bow! Can't wait to hear she is home with you again.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Wonderful news, Bow's Mum. Well done, both of you.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wonderful news! I am so happy for you.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Yay. Pat yourself on the back for getting her to a vet who could handle the situation correctly.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I am so glad to hear he is going home!!!.. I am really hoping for many more 'pupdates' in the coming weeks and months, this time pictures of a happy, healthy puppy, and stories about exasperating and cute puppy foibles, not medical visits  I am so very happy for both you and Bow.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

Yesssssss! I’m so glad Bow pulled through this. The pics you shared hit me hard and I thought about her every day, waiting for the next pupdate. What a scary start. You’re so close to good times full of love and happiness. 
I also hope you’ll still check in with pics and updates of Bow as she grows up. She’s such an adorable girl. I know you’ll give her hugs, kisses, and pets from us at poodle forum.


----------



## poodlelove01 (Sep 14, 2019)

Such great news! I look forward to hearing about her continuing recovery and getting to live her happy puppy life with you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

BOWS 🎀 HOME! Thank you all for your kindness and support. I’ve found such a lovely community here and no doubt will be keeping you posted. You guys are wonderful and both me and Bow thank you so much. We are getting all the messages you sent made into a patchwork quilt along with family and friends so she always knows how many people taught for her to make it through ❤ I’m so happy right now. Love Bows Mum, Fiona x


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Welcome home, dear Bow! ❤💙💚💛🧡💜 Best wishes to you both!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

....Hooooooo!!!!
The very best news! Little Bow and Bows Mom, you have shown that Love is a great power and great healer. Wishing you both long happy healthy lives together 🎀💞🎀


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm so happy. What an adorable picture.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Lovely news! I am looking forward to hearing about lots of happy adventures and naughty tricks in the months and years to come.


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

This made me have a lump in my throat and happy tears come to my eyes imagining how you’re feeling taking her home. 😭 Bow is such a sweet little treasure and she’s finally getting the rainbow after the storm. 
Today is the new beginning of your life together. How wonderful. I couldn’t be any happier for you, Fiona!


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Porkchop said:


> This made me have a lump in my throat and happy tears come to my eyes imagining how you’re feeling taking her home. 😭 Bow is such a sweet little treasure and she’s finally getting the rainbow after the storm.
> Today is the new beginning of your life together. How wonderful. I couldn’t be any happier for you, Fiona!


Thank you for all your lovely words and support x


----------



## Porkchop (Sep 2, 2019)

You’re welcome


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Welcome home, Bow!!!!! I cried some happy tears. I'm so happy for you and Bow!!


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> Welcome home, Bow!!!!! I cried some happy tears. I'm so happy for you and Bow!!


❤


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

So, so glad to see this wonderful update - welcome home Bow, and no more scares from here on in!!


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

Such wonderful news! Great picture of you two. 🌷🌹🌹🌺🌸🌼🌻


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Could anyone recommend any puppy shampoo for her. She’s a bit smelly from the vets/crate and had a few clumps in her fur. I’ve read she shouldn’t bath until second lot of vaccinations but she really needs a clean.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

It's always surprising to hear some of the myths which are still circulated. I don't have a brand suggestion at the moment but a bath will not cause any problems whether fully vaccinated or not.
Be sure that she is fully combed thru, with mats or tangles carefully combed thoroughly thru or clipped out before bathing or they will tighten, use warm water, be sure the shampoo is completely rinsed out and keep her warm while drying,brushing and combing again while drying. A hand held dryer on a low heat and low power, held at least a foot away should be ok.
There are puppy formulations which should be gentler and be sure to not let any shampoo or water get in her ear. We'll have brand suggestions shortly.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Not knowing what you'll be able to get quickly here's a few suggestions:
Best Tearless: Burt's Bees Tearless Puppy Shampoo with Buttermilk for Dogs
Best Hypoallergenic: TropiClean Hypo-Allergenic Gentle Coconut Puppy & Kitten Shampoo
*PET HEAD Puppy Fun!! Tearless Shampoo. *

Use halved or even quartered cotton balls to tuck in her ear canal to keep them dry. They won't stay in easily but try. 
If you have some round tip scissors, after she's clean and dry and tangle free, you'll likely need to do a bit of sanitary trim under her tail, to clear a path, and a bit around her eyes and mouth, so she can see, and eat without her fur in her food.
The rear trim and the eyes will be helpful. If you're not comfortable trying that, contact the vet to see if they can do this. It's called Face, Feet, Tail or a Sanitary Trim.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Not knowing what you'll be able to get quickly here's a few suggestions:
> Best Tearless: Burt's Bees Tearless Puppy Shampoo with Buttermilk for Dogs
> Best Hypoallergenic: TropiClean Hypo-Allergenic Gentle Coconut Puppy & Kitten Shampoo
> *PET HEAD Puppy Fun!! Tearless Shampoo. *
> ...


You’re full of knowledge thank you!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Bow the Toy Poo said:


> You’re full of knowledge thank you!


LOL Thank you. I just hope to be helpful. I'd had years of experience with poodles but have learned so much more after joining PF. The body of knowledge and experience here is a treasure.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi, 
Just checking in and hoping no news is good news.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi,
> Just checking in and hoping no news is good news.


No news is good news. I feel like I can finally relax and enjoy our. She’s been back to the vet twice this week as she wasn’t eating enough and was scratching a lot. They’ve stopped her meds and her appetites come back and they think the itching is the hair regrowing. The bath all went well and she smells lovely now. She’s picking up tricks really quickly. Now I just need to train important things like stoop crying at night and pooping in kitchen. If you’d like to see regular updates follow her on Bow 🎀 (@bow_the_toy_poo) • Instagram photos and videos and she can follow you back *







*


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi!

Good to hear her appetite's coming back, and yes, there's a bit of ground to recover, but it'll all sort itself out. She does look a bit miffed in the pic . She's already been thru so much, it's easy to forget how very young she is. She will stop crying at night and stop pooping in the kitchen but it's going to take some time. 
You and she will manage and we're here if you need us!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm happy that she's eating again. Did she like the bath? She's still a baby baby, so those things take time and patience, but they will get better. Hmmmm🤔 Instagram🧐 I thought about one for Sisko, but still not sure.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Fenris-wolf said:


> I'm happy that she's eating again. Did she like the bath? She's still a baby baby, so those things take time and patience, but they will get better. Hmmmm🤔 Instagram🧐 I thought about one for Sisko, but still not sure.


Ohhh do it! We can all follow each other and share pics, tips and videos ❤


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

Lol! Ditto Rose n Poos observation...she does look a bit grumpy. Good to hear she is still on the mend. You have been exactly the mom she needed to get her through this crisis. Great job!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Bow the Toy Poo said:


> Ohhh do it! We can all follow each other and share pics, tips and videos ❤


Okay, I will ❤


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Bow the Toy Poo said:


> Ohhh do it! We can all follow each other and share pics, tips and videos ❤


I'll let you know when I set it up😀


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Poodlemana said:


> Lol! Ditto Rose n Poos observation...she does look a bit grumpy. Good to hear she is still on the mend. You have been exactly the mom she needed to get her through this crisis. Great job!


She was grumpy and it was the first time she barked. Much happier once she was clean and dry though x


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm sure you were both a lot happier! There is an odor associated with parvo that is unlike any other. Once you smell it, you never forget it!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Bow the Toy Poo said:


> and it was the first time she barked.


LOL She's found her voice!


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> LOL She's found her voice!


She has. Now she barks on command when I say woof 😂


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Just a little update to show you her new patchwork quilt made up of all the messages friends, family and people on this lovely group sent us. Bow has restarted her vaccines today so can start going out next week. We’ve had a few socialization exercises with friends dogs visiting and they’ve gone great. Thank you all again, we are both so happy!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

That quilt is magnificent! Wishing you both well for many years to come!


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

This photo is one of the most heartwarming things I have seen this week😭💖


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

Such a precious picture! So good to hear you are able to give her socialization time with others. You don't want her to become so dependent on you that she has separation anxiety. You are such a good mom! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

I love the quilt! Glad things are going well.


----------



## Bow the Toy Poo (Apr 21, 2020)

Poodlemana said:


> Such a precious picture! So good to hear you are able to give her socialization time with others. You don't want her to become so dependent on you that she has separation anxiety. You are such a good mom! Keep up the good work.


That’s a very good point, my friends has had her a couple of times. I’ve made a few play dates this week with other safe dogs and kids. But yes I’ll look into it because I’m working from home and in lockdown so we are together 24/7. She’s like my little shadow. So I can see how this could be a risk. I’m popping to the shops though and trying to leave in small stints.


----------

